# Won't accelerate



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

I just got my 86 N/A running. And now, when I'm in any gear, it won't accelerate. It's almost as it I'm only making about 30 hp. I'll put my foot to the floor, and it'll accelerate like it's a snail. 

Timing is good. Cams are dead on. Ignition is set to 20* BTDC. 

Other than removing my cat, to check if it's clogged, is there anything else I should be looking for?



Wink


----------



## my86z (Jun 19, 2006)

Guess what. 


IT'S FIXED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Today I was working on the car, and what I once thought was the injector campaigne wires to my right side injectors, was actually the main feed wires to all three on that side. For some reason, someone, probably the previous owner or the one before him, decided to cut them. 

I just spliced them into the injector harness on that side and tried to fire it up. It took two times for it to catch. But now it runs awesome. Blip the throttle, and it goes to 6k almost immediately. Sounds awesome when it's firing on all 6 cylinders. 

Thanks for all of your assistance!!!


----------



## PunkrockerRoger (Aug 15, 2006)

if you barely hit the throttle 6K 
Tell me what you did


----------

